# Charity Bass Tournament - Carpenters Park, Milton FL



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Help support a local family whose 2-year old boy was diagnosed with Leukemia.
Saturday, March 23, 2019 at Carpenters Park in Milton, FL.
Food, Auction, & Raffle as part of the event. See attached flyer for details.
:thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’ll be there


----------

